# Airtel Speed Boost Today : Getting 800 kBps/s (7Mbps)



## lucky_chouhan (Dec 27, 2011)

Hi guys today in morning time my airtel broadband speed is boost 7 Mbps @ 800 kBps/sec Download rate. and averagely download 7.71 GB in 3 to 4 Hrs. 

*s18.postimage.org/nobgc083d/787.jpg

*s15.postimage.org/bq15q06hn/image.jpg


----------



## ArjunKiller (Dec 27, 2011)

Wow, lucky.. this happens with different ISP's occasionally.


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Dec 27, 2011)

what could be the reason?? 
less traffic??


----------



## xtremevicky (Dec 27, 2011)

Enjoy while it lasts !


----------



## eggman (Dec 28, 2011)

Not of much use until FUP is there


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 28, 2011)

Good speeds....njoy....

whereas some Airtel Users (Mumbai) are getting connection problem in GSM


----------



## clmlbx (Dec 28, 2011)

Airtel has always got these perks(mistakes)..I usually get one in few months but not 7 Mbps my max speed reaches to 2 Mbps on 512 kbps connection.

I heard rumor about speed increase of old customer or again no fup for old customers (which they started doing recently).anyone heard about this


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 28, 2011)

^^ Yes, the second part is true. They have doubled the speed & no FUP is there for the old customers.


----------



## lucky_chouhan (Jan 2, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> ^^ Yes, the second part is true. They have doubled the speed & no FUP is there for the old customers.



No FUP on my plan..

Rs. 699/months @ 576Kbps (80kBps/s)


----------

